# Textus Receptus-only churches or denominations



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 21, 2011)

I know of churches that are KJV only, but are there churches or denominations that are TR or MT only?

Just a curious question I had this morning.


----------



## jjraby (Feb 21, 2011)

opc?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 21, 2011)

jjraby said:


> opc?


 
I must be missing something because I do not understand the wink.


----------



## jjraby (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah... me neither. sorry


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL. I'm going to fix the title of the thread slightly, as J.R. made the same mistake I did (at least I think he did). For some of us, TR means "Totally Reformed," and I thought this is what you were asking about.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Feb 21, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I know of churches that are KJV only, but are there churches or denominations that are TR or MT only?
> 
> Just a curious question I had this morning.



Are you lumping the TR and the Majority Text in the same category? 

And most TR only people are KJV only since that is the text the KJV uses.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 21, 2011)

Heritage Reformed 
Free Reformed


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am not lumping TR and MT together.


----------



## jayce475 (Feb 21, 2011)

We are TR-only and certainly not KJV-only when it comes to bibles of other languages.


----------

